# Another good reason why it's good this pet store closed.



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Found this article today. I always felt sorry about those dogs there. They were filthy and looked sick. Just like all the fish in that store. Here's a link Buyer beware: Owner asks pet store to pay puppyâ€™s dental bills | CTV Vancouver News

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

We'll I guess only the Langley store closed. Delta store still open. Sad


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

http://bc.ctvnews.ca/buyer-beware-owner-asks-pet-store-to-pay-puppy-s-dental-bills-1.1803458

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Consumerism at its finest!

Really people need to step back and educate before a big commitment like buying a dog. 

Ignorant woman+ slimey store= perfect storm(buy now ask/pay more later)

I only feel bad for the dogs involved.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not too sure who I trust more, both the store and SPCA are selling dogs that have issues to make a buck. They failed to mention that shelter dogs can have all kinds of issues too. At least they mentioned purebred dogs in that report. With breeders, if I know them well, I can get an idea of their level of dedication to their dogs through their vet bills and amount of travel they undertake for finding good breeding matches and attending shows, not to mention refusal to place dogs or a takeback policy if life changes for the owner. Not all store or shelter dogs are problems obviously. I just feel both those places are businesses with a need to sell animals/stock and I'd rather take responsibility and do my homework before a purchase.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Consumerism at its finest!
> 
> Really people need to step back and educate before a big commitment like buying a dog.
> 
> ...


If it was possible to triple like your comment I would Cameron. "I only feel bad for the dog"

That store was grimy and so were the workers/owner


----------

